
Redfin CEO Glenn Kelman sounds off on housing market: U.S. a ‘landlord nation’ - jseliger
https://www.geekwire.com/2018/redfin-ceo-glenn-kelman-sounds-off-housing-market-says-u-s-become-landlord-nation/
======
api
One of the most important political fights for almost anyone under 40 is the
fight to smash what this author correctly calls a "housing cartel." It's not a
formal organized cartel but the effect of NIMBYs and neighborhood associations
and the like is collectively identical to one.

I don't personally care if these people are "well-meaning" or not. They're
destroying the economic welfare of an entire generation -- namely their own
children.

